# Yamaha KX88 - Velocity Problem Fix?



## jneebz (Oct 15, 2016)

***Just for clarification purposes...I'm referring to the classic KX88 MIDI controller and not the more recent KX8.***

I realize there aren't many KX88 owners here, but thought I'd take a shot anyway. The KX88 has a known issue of the key bed not producing a full velocity range, as the lowest achievable velocity value is only 15. I also have a very difficult time reaching 127, so my functional range is 15-125.

I've searched a ton online, and Yamaha support is of no use since the keyboard is very out-dated. However, one idea that I found interesting was the use of a program called "MIDI Pipe" to "expand" the velocity range to 0-127.

http://www.subtlesoft.square7.net/MidiPipe.html

Anyone out there ever have success with this or know of an alternate way to achieve full velocity values 0-127?


----------



## DJN (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi jneebz, did you ever figure how to fix this velocity issue? I recently picked up a kx88 and am having the same problem. I know this is an old post, but I haven't yet found anything online about how to fix this problem and was hoping you could shed some light with your experience.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Daniel


----------



## jneebz (Sep 28, 2020)

Unfortunately, I didn't get anywhere and ended up buying a new controller. Such a shame too as this keybed is one of the most comfortable I've ever played! Definitely interested if someone figures it out though! Sorry I couldn't be more help...


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 29, 2020)

There is both hardware and software that can expand or scale incoming midi data. I believe most sequencers would be able to do this either with plugins or scripting. Logic has a midi plugin called Velocity Processor for example. And if you want to do it in the hardware world there are things like this that should be able to do it: 



https://www.musikcenter.se/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/vel.jpg


----------



## DJN (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you both for your reply! It's a really great keyboard, and I'm not ready to give up on it yet. The Midi Converter looks interesting! I'll also look into some scripting options inside Cubase. Report back if I find some success.


----------



## DJN (Oct 5, 2020)

Update - after thorough cleaning, the kx88 is still having issues with interpreting velocity of key strikes. I can't play velocities lower than 15, and when playing harder the velocities are most consistently peaking at 110, with an occasionally spike to 115 or 127. I did manage to use the input transformer in Cubase to adjust the incoming midi, I can now play velocities lower than 15. But it simply adjusted the overall scaling issue, it didn't refine the velocity key strikes. Speaking to a repair shop here in LA, they said this is a know issue with some kx88's, looks like I got one of the bad ones. Too bad, this has such a great feel!! At this point I don't know if I'll look for a different one, or just cut my loses and move on.....


----------

